# biggest c00n caught?



## duckassassin95 (Mar 21, 2010)

what si the biggest racoon that u have ever caught? mine is 23, almost 24


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

23 lbs here.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

32 lbs sow


----------



## BooTz007 (Oct 15, 2010)

well, i didnt weigh it but it was 3' 3"


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*im not sure how much this one weight in at.. but it was one of my bigger ones ive caught.








*

remember im 6' , 210 lbs... :SHOCKED: :yikes: :lol:


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I got a 32 pound boar this year.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

toepincher said:


> I got a 32 pound boar this year.


pictures..... pictures.... i wanna see what a 32 lb'er looks like.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

He's in the freezer waiting for stretchers to open up. When I get him on a stretcher, I'll take a pic of him along side another average ****.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Back in the 80's I took a few over 30 lbs from the thumb, this year in the NE, we have taken at least 3 over the 20 lb mark... all were taken with hounds....

Clyde


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Wiggler said:


> pictures..... pictures.... i wanna see what a 32 lb'er looks like.


Here he is the 32 pounder
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...reid=23068&albumid=3480&dl=1289751154&thumb=1


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i cant see that little picture... BIGGER!!!!! :lol:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm new to this, but this one's my biggest so far. This guy was fat and just a little angry to see me.....lol!


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Wiggler said:


> i cant see that little picture... BIGGER!!!!! :lol:


You'll have to go to my photos and see it. I don't know how to make the pic bigger.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

31 lber for me


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

toepincher said:


> You'll have to go to my photos and see it. I don't know how to make the pic bigger.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!! very nice!!*


----------



## runs with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't have pictures but I trapped a thirty four pounder three seasons ago in north Allegan county


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

35.5 lbs. caught this morning at my cabin in Delta County in my k9 set.







[/IMG]


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*What a porker!!!!!! very nice!!!!*


----------

